# Question re: egg share at Woking Nuffield



## Kali02 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi

We've been referred to the Woking Nuffield for ICSI and are not likely to qualify for NHS treatment.  Does anyone know if they do egg share at the Nuffield and what the eligibility criteria are?

Also, I'd be interested in hearing peoples experiences of this treatment and gaining an idea of how it affects the cost of paying for ICSI.

Thanks


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya kali

I am sure that the woking do do egg sharing hun

Maybe contact them as a first course of action and they would probably send you the criteria for the egg sharing

^gooodluck^ sweetie
Em

here is a link to the egg share general chat there is a lady who is using the woking for egg share

the girls are all friendly and will answer any general questions u may have

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101331.135


----------

